# Équivalent à Mighty Mouse... gratuit?



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir si il existait un logiciel quivalent à Mighty Mouse, mais gratuit.
J'ai des themes pour le curseur de la souris, mais il ne sont utilisable que avec cette application


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

Pas aussi bien que Mighty Mouse, iCursor et regarde quelques sujets en bas .


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta réponse.

Avec ce logiciel, je n'arrive toujours pas à utiliser mes fichiers en .MightyMouse

D'autres solutions?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

Nein.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

Merci.


----------

